# remove background on avatar



## thegame07 (Oct 15, 2008)

I would be greatful if someone could remove the black background on my avatar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have tried everything but I keep fu**ing it up for some reason and suck at that sort of thing, thanks 

http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/2/24/815...nyeWestBear.JPG


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 15, 2008)

But I can't reduce its size if it's in  .png format (required to be transparent)....


----------



## thegame07 (Oct 15, 2008)

thanks alot m8


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 15, 2008)

Well, no  problem...this one is transparent....I can make another one, that'll look just like this one, but with background with the same color as GBAtemps background, so it'll look transparent, but it will be less in size..

If you understood what am I asking.....


----------



## thegame07 (Oct 15, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Well, no  problem...this one is transparent....I can make another one, that'll look just like this one, but with background with the same color as GBAtemps background, so it'll look transparent, but it will be less in size..
> 
> If you understood what am I asking.....



oh! I just got what you ment lol that would be awesome m8, I would really appreciate that.


----------



## Minox (Oct 15, 2008)

Resized it to fit Gbatemp's standards which also shrank the size.





http://i37.tinypic.com/2modpnl.png


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 15, 2008)

The one with shadow effect





Clean  one..


I hope those are good...


----------



## thegame07 (Oct 15, 2008)

they are great guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm such a noob when it comes to graphics lol. thanks


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 15, 2008)

No  problem...use whichever you think fits the best....


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 16, 2008)

thegame07 sorry, I used wrong background!!

Here, this one will appear transparent! 





Sorry once again..


----------



## Lord Toon (Oct 16, 2008)

Here ya go...This should fit perfectly on your Avatar...//






and for a bonus: Bigger Version//


----------

